# Is shade cloth aquarium safe?



## janger (Jan 31, 2007)

I would like to use some shade cloth to attach some java moss. Most manufacturers sites say their product is rot, mould and mildew resistant, but they don't mention whether this is due to incorporating fungicides and the like. And I can't find any MSDS's to check. Does anyone know whether shade cloth is aquarium safe?


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

If it's mold and mildew resistant then imo it probably isn't safe for aquarium use. I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

anthonysquire said:


> If it's mold and mildew resistant then imo it probably isn't safe for aquarium use.  I would rather be safe than sorry.


HEAR, HEAR!


----------



## janger (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok. Incorrect terminology. The product pages I found say things like "won't mould or mildew". Not that they are resistant or have additives.

I know of a person that used strips of shade cloth as trickle filter media, but that was years ago. Things have changed a lot since then.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I still wouldn't risk it. Cotton thread and/or fishing line work great and are 100% fish safe.


----------



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Are you sure you need to to attach the moss this way? What's wrong with cotton thread? That's what 95% of people here seem to use.


----------



## janger (Jan 31, 2007)

Well I found it's very hard to get info from the manufacturers.

Yes, I have used cotton thread to attach java moss to wood, terracotta, rocks etc. But I'm working on a project which shade cloth would've been well suited. Doesn't matter now though. Thought of a better way.

Thanks
Dave


----------

